# Fernandes & Ulmen haben heimlich geheiratet



## Stefan102 (23 Juni 2011)

​
Jetzt hatten Collien Fernandes (29) und Christian Ulmen (35) also doch die Hochzeit, die sie sich gewünscht hatten, nämlich im kleinen Kreis und ganz ohne großen Trubel.

In Berlin gaben sich Collien und Christian gestern Morgen klammheimlich das Ja-Wort und feierten anschließend mit Freunden und Familie, wie die Bild-Zeitung berichtet. Im Oktober letzen Jahres gaben die beiden offiziell bekannt, dass sie ein Paar sind, kurz danach wurde die Verlobung bekannt. Beim VIVA Comet präsentierte Collien ganz stolz ihr neues Nacken-Tattoo: Die zwei Buchstaben „CU“. Jetzt besiegelt auch ein Trauschein ihre Liebe. Wir wünschen dem frischverheirateten Paar alles Gute! Wir freuen uns, dass die beiden schon nach knapp einem Jahr das Bündnis der Ehe wagen und somit auch öffentlich und ganz offiziell zu ihrer Liebe stehen. 

promiflash.de


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Juni 2011)

mal sehen, wie lang das hält .....


----------



## Franky70 (23 Juni 2011)

Sehr schön, ich könnte vor Freude kotzen!


----------



## Katzun (23 Juni 2011)

neeeeiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fehlt nur noch das sie schwanger ist....


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juni 2011)

Jetzt hat die schöne Collien dieses komische gebüsch dessen name ich nicht nenne geheiratet OH MEIN GOTT








DAS GEBÜSCH​


----------



## danielxD (23 Juni 2011)

Ich geb ihnen ein Jahr


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juni 2011)

danielxD schrieb:


> Ich geb ihnen ein Jahr



ZU LANGE:angry:​


----------

